# Anyone else seem to notice 3- d dying out where you live.



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

Seem like 10 yrs ago there were alot more shoots here in SE Mi. Now I'm lucky to find one within 60 miles.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

same here


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

Lack of Volunteers, the no. 1 danger to any type of sporting club. Everyone wants to shoot, no one wants to set up and clean up.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

KevinNY said:


> Lack of Volunteers, the no. 1 danger to any type of sporting club. Everyone wants to shoot, no one wants to set up and clean up.


That is so very very true......and those that do all the work....get burnt out quick


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I know for me it has been time. I just don't have the time to stand behind really slow shooters and spend more than half a day shooting 30-40 targets. It isn't fun for me to shoot like that. I used to get together with my brothers and shoot and it wasn't fun shooting like that. I know that makes the hard core 3D shooters mad but we just wanted to get together and shoot. I think now a lot of people do it like I do and set up a couple of targets in the yard, shoot 12 shots then mow part of the lawn, shoot 12 shots then fletch a couple of arrows, something like that. We used to go 6-7 times a year, haven't been in 2 years now even once.


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Its still very big in my part of the country, we have two or three shoots per weekend to choose from all of them within 50 miles or less. I shoot with a group of guys most of the time there are four or five of us. I hear what you are saying about slow groups, if we come up on a group thats like that we ask if we can shoot through.......and that goes for our group too if someone wants to shoot through. I love the sport and look forward to the weekends so that I can shoot!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Out of the 3 shop's that are within 50 miles of me only one has 3-D shoots and he went from 3 a year down to one.


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

I know one thing that eats me up is how long it takes some shooters to shoot a target. Gotta study it in binos then get sight dialed in then study it some more then have someone hold an umbrella up to block sun then study some more then focus then draw and study then eventually shoot then study some more!! Lol!!! Do you really think an animal is gonna give you that much time. Come on, walk up, look, draw and release! BOOM,SIMPLE!!!! I aost don't go because of all that!!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

3d is really strong in the springfield missouri area, we have plenty of shoots to the point where I didn't go to one of my favorite shoots any this year because it conflicts with another shoot. We have one shoot that has a bigger membership that draws more shooters each weekend but most are drawing a decent amount and we also have a good group of guys that are going to the national asa shoots.

For you guys that don't like the slow groups that take their time all I can say is that I started in 2007 and got mad at shoots also and I became a expert at skipping targets and coming back to shoot them later or the skip and shot and come back and shoot it as the slow group leave and basically leap frogging them. Now 5 years later I am one of the best in my area and I win as many local shoots as I can a year and I finish in the top 10 at the national shoots when I have a good weekend and there is no way in hell you can do that when you walk up telling hunting stories and shoot 10 seconds after stepping up to the stake. The key is to get it in your head that you are going to spend the day shooting and have a good time just like going bass fishing or hunting and do everything in your power to make the shot your best shot each time and you will have even more fun than you think you are having right now. Stepping up and flinging arrows and making excuses for why you suck instead of getting the job done is something I work on all the time.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Not around us...Its doing nothing but getting bigger around us. With these movies (hunger games, etc.) it has brought a lot of new shooters in. I hope for the sports sake...it keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

This year was the best of the last five or so for our club. I think people are becoming a little more comfortable with their financial position and are willing to spend some money on hobbies again. Hopefully that trend will continue as we all become more accustomed to this "new normal" in the economy. After all, that's what spurs on our economy, people spending money. But the rising price of gas isn't going to help!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

scotts98rt
If you are living in Goodells you should be confused with what shoots you want to attend ! Midthmb Bowmen Brown City, Full Quiver and More, 4 Square Sportsmen, Sanilac County Sportsmen, Flint Bowmen,Tuscola isn't just a over a hour from you. Check out Midthumbbowmen on facebook. We would be happy to see ya !!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The best shoot I went to this year was at herman missiouri and it was for the missouri asa state championships, it was a awesome course and to far for me to go to on a regular basis but I really enjoyed the course. The footing sucked every shot and it was on a hill side at all times so the shots screwed with the bubble on your sight, the shots were all short but when you have a 23 yd shot and only one guy out of 5 gets a 10 you know that the footing and elevation are causing havoc. BEST SHOOT OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

My club seems to be having a good year as the ASA assc. in Ok.

Dont believe theres as many 3d as once was.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jasboj said:


> I know one thing that eats me up is how long it takes some shooters to shoot a target. Gotta study it in binos then get sight dialed in then study it some more then have someone hold an umbrella up to block sun then study some more then focus then draw and study then eventually shoot then study some more!! Lol!!! Do you really think an animal is gonna give you that much time. Come on, walk up, look, draw and release! BOOM,SIMPLE!!!! I aost don't go because of all that!!


Were not hunting were trying to hit a qaurter size 12 ring. Im sure your scores show shoot and boom simple as well.
DB


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I know that I don't score as well as someone who takes it all much more seriously than I do, I would expect them to score higher. I can move targets around and work on my form and be serious when practicing in my yard. If I get together with my brothers I just want to tell stories, joke around and have a little fun while we shoot. 
I think that if there were different starting times posted where the guys wanting to walk to a target, shoot and move along were able to start earlier and the more serious shooters start a little later it would make a difference, at least for me.
I do wish that I could spend more time on ranges and practicing at 3D courses but I just don't have that kind of time available. I'm geting older and retirement looms down the road, maybe then!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Still going strong in my area. One heck of a lot of places to shoot. One reason why some clubs don't really high attendance -- 16 or more places to shoot within 1 hour's drive of my house. One club may fold, but it's been tittering for some years.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

Full quiver folded 2 min. From house. Flint and tuscola 1 hr plus.
.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I think they start back up September, check us out a Midthumb Bowmen near Brown City, be glad to show you around and what we have to offer.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

jasboj said:


> I know one thing that eats me up is how long it takes some shooters to shoot a target. Gotta study it in binos then get sight dialed in then study it some more then have someone hold an umbrella up to block sun then study some more then focus then draw and study then eventually shoot then study some more!! Lol!!! Do you really think an animal is gonna give you that much time. Come on, walk up, look, draw and release! BOOM,SIMPLE!!!! I aost don't go because of all that!!


some do take too long but I bet they will let you go around them, some just shoot others compete at national level so they try hard, others shoot for hunting practice


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

lots of clubs to shoot at and spreads the shooters around, some even dont know how to run a good 3D shoot, tough times but the strong clubs survive


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I was at a shoot in late may and the had the 10 ring colored orange and the 12 ring black didnt have to have binos you could see the 10 and 12 ring out to 60 yards no long lines from bino gaukers.You just juged the yardage and shoot there were 40 targets.if the targets were black they painted the 10 ring white with a orange 12 ring it workrd very well there were 400/450 shooters and it moved no waiting between targets.


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Were not hunting were trying to hit a qaurter size 12 ring. Im sure your scores show shoot and boom simple as well.
> DB


T hat kind of talk is not needed. It's no wonder some people do not attend 3-d shoots. Most people are there to have fun,even if they don't shoot the scores you do.. Just saying


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

jasboj said:


> I know one thing that eats me up is how long it takes some shooters to shoot a target. Gotta study it in binos then get sight dialed in then study it some more then have someone hold an umbrella up to block sun then study some more then focus then draw and study then eventually shoot then study some more!! Lol!!! Do you really think an animal is gonna give you that much time. Come on, walk up, look, draw and release! BOOM,SIMPLE!!!! I aost don't go because of all that!!


Some shoot for pure fun,some shoot to improve hunting skills,and some{like myself}travel hundreds of mile to all parts of the country to hopefully win money,pride,and admiration from their peers{non of which I have accomplished yet},but yes I take a long time on the stake.We just "all"have to respect each and every venue,if we don't the whole system will fail.


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

D.Short said:


> Some shoot for pure fun,some shoot to improve hunting skills,and some{like myself}travel hundreds of mile to all parts of the country to hopefully win money,pride,and admiration from their peers{non of which I have accomplished yet},but yes I take a long time on the stake.We just "all"have to respect each and every venue,if we don't the whole system will fail.


That is absolutely the truth,we shouldn't be putting others down because of the way they shoot or because they may not be as skilled as some of the better shooters. We should be encouraging all new to the sport and try and grow archery. That is the bottom line,we need to get more people involed in this great sport whether competing at a higher tournament level or just practicing to be better hunters.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Our club had really good turnout at the first of the year. Best year ever early on. The last 3 shoots during the summer though, we had about 50% of that. It died off bad, and all the clubs around seemed to be that way. We do have a lot of clubs to choose from, so I think some wanted to shoot something different, and some probably thought it was too hot. Some probably doing something else, and with the economy, some probably couldn't afford it.

Our last shoot of the year this weekend though, the numbers were back up. I think the bowhunters wanted a litttle practice.


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

at my club where i shoot 3d every week some one acually broke in to the garage wherethey were stored. couldnt beleive someone would really do that. some real low people out there!!


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

I see several things that seem to lower the numbers.

1) Economy---The cost of everything gas, food, bows, arrows, targets, etc...

2) Youth Sports---20 years ago little league baseball was 2 practices & 1 game a week maybe 6-8 games a season. Today's "little league" is a freeking full time job for the kids and parents. 8-14 year old kids are playing more games a week than mulit-million dollar Major League Baseball players do in a month.

3) Clubs & Club Members---20 years ago club members enjoyed spending their time working together to improve their club. In most cases members enjoyed the working together part probably more than actually shooting together. Today people join clubs and expect way more from their club than they are ever willing to contribute. Think about it, do you give your club/organization as much as you get from it?

4) Following & Enforcing Rules---Every other post here lately seems to be about someone pushing a pencil, or calling scores for their buddy. The Rules books today are so complicated, you just about need a law professor to read them. Where did the individual goals go???? Where did shooter integrity go???? Whats wrong with every shooter enforcing the rules a calling the cheaters out???? Are we simply teaching the next generation to be better cheaters rather than better shooters????

5) Growing the Sport---The next chance you get invite someone to go along. Invite a co-worker, a family member, a neighbor kid. Even if they don't shoot now.....They might!!!!!

6) Recreation for fun!---Everyone wants to progress to be a better shooter, thats great as long as you don't forget to have fun first!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Seems in my area and most of Ohio 3d is doing really good...however there is alot of the locals here that don;t attend ibo shoots anymore....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

KevinNY said:


> Lack of Volunteers, the no. 1 danger to any type of sporting club. Everyone wants to shoot, no one wants to set up and clean up.


helped kill our club. we shot on public land and had to set up and take down on the same day. we still did ok until the park director left and the new director was more interested in mountain bikes than archery. he let the range area deteriorate to the point where it was impossible to set a range.


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish clubs, shops, ranges etc would have more things to do then just a 3d shoot. It would make it more like a "club". 

Kinda like a country club they have lots of little tournaments and other events people get to know each other better and can go shoot and just hang out. A lot of people could care less about a score and just like to shoot for fun. 

For example you could have a poker night. Put a deck of cards up on a target you shoot 5 arrows best hand wins. You could even bet some money before each round. 

You can play horse where you get matched up with someone flip a coin to see who gets to pick the spot and target first if they hit the target they called out then the other guy has to shoot the same spot from that distance. If he misses you get a strike. 3 strikes our out . If their was enough people could make it into a tournament like March madness with the brackets.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

We still have quite a bit of 3d to go shoot but its the number of shooters that is decreasing.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

SMABOWHUNTER said:


> T hat kind of talk is not needed. It's no wonder some people do not attend 3-d shoots. Most people are there to have fun,even if they don't shoot the scores you do.. Just saying


Nothing worng with that. When you shoot a single pin you need to study the target more to get a good number. When you shoot at a 12, you need to study the target more. When you shoot a lense, you need a unbrella. When you are shooting for SOY or pay large entry fees, you will pay more attention. This isnt bow hunting and were not trying to have a close shot (by walking up and shooting). This is 3D.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

3D is massive in the UK where I'm from but seems to be mostly bow hunters shoot it here which I believe is the problem for future development. People that aren't into or don't approve of hunting will not be keen on them or their kids taking up 3D. Field and target has done a good job of splitting itself from any real links to hunting, 3D should too.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SMABOWHUNTER said:


> T hat kind of talk is not needed. It's no wonder some people do not attend 3-d shoots. Most people are there to have fun,even if they don't shoot the scores you do.. Just saying


Never been to a 3d shoot where most wont let groups go around. Most that find excuses for me are unfounded. In my pictures which I take plenty I show ever type of archer and all are having fun and enjoying it. Most 3d you got the ones there for fun and you got the serious archer. I dont try and put the guys there having fun down and wont accept someone upset over someone taking it serious. If clubs run the shoot right all can achieve and have fun.
DB

My clubs mostly recurvers and they just jump around the compounder's. Never an issue. If you want to go and have fun you can do that. Slow down enjoy and visit its not a rush event.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

In my "area" it is doing great. A few of us usually shoot together and travel together. We may go 20 miles or have gone over 100 miles to shoots. This year alone have shot in 4 different states.
And buy the way, I don't always shoot the greatest scores. But I take my time on stake, use my bino's to get a idea of where to hold and an umbrella when needed. Take as much time as I need to make my shot. I'm not hunting. I'm scoring. 

over priced walkie talkie


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

scotts98rt said:


> Seem like 10 yrs ago there were alot more shoots here in SE Mi. Now I'm lucky to find one within 60 miles.


Goto 3d shoots.com I travel in michigan every week and goto different shoots. I'll drive 1 hr one way any day to shoot some 3d. 60 miles isn't that far of a drive to shoot some 3d. I don't think its all that its dieing it's more there is less and less land or places to shoot at. I just find a few friends to shoot with makes the drive a little mroe fun.

This weekend is a shoot in jeddo michigan it's a very nice place to shoot at. It's at the silver trails boyscout camp not very far from you at all.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

Ill be there. New omen and equalizer release to try out. Might see you there.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

scotts98rt said:


> Seem like 10 yrs ago there were alot more shoots here in SE Mi. Now I'm lucky to find one within 60 miles.


Scott, I see you are close to Port Huron but down here south of Detroit, there are a bunch going on. I think the problem is the promotion. Many of the clubs around here (mudjaw, carleton, dundee) hold open club shoots once a month or so. We just had one here at Adams Archery in Milan not too long ago (private business but the 3d course can be shot at any time). We had the r100 in Saginaw just a couple weeks ago, then Mudjaw (just north of Toledo) had a shoot, then a club in between Jackson and Lansing had a shoot too this last weekend as well. I think they are there, just have to find them.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

I wanted to hit the r 100 but between work and the 2 plus hr drive i decided to pass. Just noticed locally there used to be up to 5 shoots within a half hrs drive and I'm lucky to find 2 within a hr.


----------



## f4yg (Aug 30, 2005)

There are enough local shoots in my area that I have to drive only one Sunday a month and no more than an hour to get to a shoot. It's like this from April thru September. Plus my local Pro shop has 15 targets up to shoot any day you want from May till Archery season opens....


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here in So.Ca. I have at least 2 to choose from every weekend. 3-D is going strong here.
They are all within an hours drive for me.
Don.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

3d is doing fine here, the clubs seem to get pretty good attendance, this year was odd being so hot all summer I think some people didnt shoot much. but i can find 3 or 4 different shoots a weekend within a hours drive it seems.


----------



## speedfreek297 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not sure who said it, but I agree with whoever said that 10 years ago attendance was higher. I've only been a member of my Archery club for about 7 yrs, and 3d chairman for even less than that, but even over my time, I have watched our average numbers go from 70-80 on a Sunday to 40-50 this year. Rhode Island and neighboring Conn. clubs have been putting together booklet to advertise the available shoots for every Sunday and some Saturdays throughout the year, not only the summer. I have a member that helps us set-up and take down targets that states that our club was one of the first in RI to have 3d, and back in the mid 90's, it would be nothing to see 200 people come through our club to shoot. What is saddest of all is, for our club, this is our ONLY means of income. So as our attendance dwindles, I often wonder when the gates get locked for the last time and we are foreclosed on.....it is a scary thought. I will say there are plenty of shoots within and hour to and hour and a half of most folks, but it doesn't seem like people have the want to participate anymore. I pray this changes.


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

gryfox00 said:


> scotts98rt
> If you are living in Goodells you should be confused with what shoots you want to attend ! Midthmb Bowmen Brown City, Full Quiver and More, 4 Square Sportsmen, Sanilac County Sportsmen, Flint Bowmen,Tuscola isn't just a over a hour from you. Check out Midthumbbowmen on facebook. We would be happy to see ya !!


this!!! lots of great clubs in the area....ive been going to 2 shoots per weekend since december, would be going to more too if i could make the line times


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

also its kinda the end of 3d season, but next dec-jan look on the michigan asa and ibo websites for shoot dates....it will keep you busy


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

Going strong here in MS even with the drama....lol


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

varmintvaporize said:


> I see several things that seem to lower the numbers.
> 
> 1) Economy---The cost of everything gas, food, bows, arrows, targets, etc...
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you have said.


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

I was out of the game for about 4 years due to a wrist injury. During that time I was out, I used to have 4 clubs within 30-45 minutes from my house. Now I have 0! 

I think that it just gets to expensive to have a good range anymore. Cost of targets, lack of help/effort from people who want to shoot it but don't want to help out with the work, (referring to so called "members") the time it takes to set a course up.....you get the picture.

But I do think its the people that come to these shoots, and they do complain about EVERYTHING!! Some of which I agree with, some I don't. I mean people will complain about the type of target, the way it's set up, the people that's there...I think the majority of people just like to gripe but don't want to offer any solutions or help. I helped a guy down the road from me for 2 years with his range so i have heard it all....except what can I do to help?

There are all different levels of competition, and you just simply cant please everyone. Some like to shoot it for the "hunter" aspect....Some want to sharpen their skills toward the professional level of it. But regardless of the reason your there, you need to respect the reasons that other people are there. If you come up on "slower" shooters, ask to shoot thru....Don't settle in right up next to their group and constantly complain about the time it takes them to look thru their binos and judge and set their sights and try to do the best they came to do. After all, they did pay their money too.

Common sense and common courtesy are so rare now-a-days they should be classified as a superpower!, and I'm willing to bet that if people just started using it again...this world just might be a better place to live


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to live in Northern Michigan and we would drive 3.5-4 hours south every week just to attend an ASA event. You gotta love it to have that kind of commitment. I moved out to southern New York state and worked in Norther PA. ASA shoots were scarce. I was transfered here to Ohio this spring and caught on with a great club and got back into 3-d. Now some new shooting friends and I are looking at the nationals for next year. Lots of club shoots in this area, but not many known, ASA or IBO shoots available.


----------



## Release Me (Sep 22, 2012)

yes, i would agree. I would like to see a 1/2 and 1/2 unknown ASA or IBO 3D / NFAA style known distance outdoor spot field shoot, sort of a combination compound biathalon, something that challenges different disciplines on the same day kind of thing. If someone wins the 3D 1/2 and someone else wins the bulls eye 1/2, make up some sort of a novelty shoot off for the tie breaker.


----------



## Amaylish (Sep 23, 2012)

we lost one here in NC just outside of Charlotte...but it was a awesome time when it was happening....I think politics and the location put in the dirt.. Sure do miss it cause it was a lot of fun.


----------



## kbuck546 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think if the shoots went back to haveing a judge go through with you to keep score then people would feel like the get a fair shoot rather than getting pencil whipped alot of that goes on


----------



## 66bowhunter (Oct 27, 2012)

I have noticed the decline but have also noticed that there is no support between clubs. One club gets great turn outs but you never see them at other clubs. While you see the same few shooters from the smallest clubs supporting each other. Our biggest money issue is targets.... no more shoots, no more concerns. We need to support each other or we all lose!!!


----------



## speedfreek297 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have noticed the decline but have also noticed that there is no support between clubs. One club gets great turn outs but you never see them at other clubs. While you see the same few shooters from the smallest clubs supporting each other. Our biggest money issue is targets.... no more shoots, no more concerns. We need to support each other or we all lose!!!

I absolutely agree with this


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:mg: We have a few participants in North Carolina and more Virginians at the shoots in and around the northern border but in general, Iwould say that the shops are going away from the 3D tournys. In my opinion, I think this is a mistake because we all had to start somewhere. In the open events the seasoned archers do patronize the shops some but mostly get their gear free. The new archers will soon be buying gear for their bows to make the transition from novice to hunter and then maybe ASA.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thermodude said:


> Its still very big in my part of the country, we have two or three shoots per weekend to choose from all of them within 50 miles or less. I shoot with a group of guys most of the time there are four or five of us. I hear what you are saying about slow groups, if we come up on a group thats like that we ask if we can shoot through.......and that goes for our group too if someone wants to shoot through. I love the sport and look forward to the weekends so that I can shoot!!


Same here. There's a shot every weekend from March to September. Then local shop has an indoor 3d course with league


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Interesting that this thread was started a couple years ago.
I want to do 3D but there are clearly 2 sides… The guys who step up and shoot and the guys that take their time. That line is huge to me. I don't knock either one but for me, they can't play together.


----------



## jpotter (Nov 4, 2012)

2nd for prep participation is key,in our club of 70 there are 4-6 people to set up and take down of 42 targets on average and running the snack shack, every time it is the same people, they finally removed 6 shoots this comin g year due to pressure from the hunters and the 1 person doing all of the orginization the president after 3 yrs. got burnt out., I was bummed cause I dont hunt that much money is tight there are quite a few people that dont hunt that like to shoot also, but small potatoes. Thankful for what we have in the end. The thing about the shoot is the terrain, hills up down across valley real life conditions great time. In Socal there are shoots everyweekend all relatively close 1hr max., so no lack of participation so far.


----------



## Dr. Perk (Jun 21, 2012)

I have to agree with Padgett. Also in my area 3-D is growing in popularity. There are 2 or 3 every weekend.


Padgett said:


> 3d is really strong in the springfield missouri area, we have plenty of shoots to the point where I didn't go to one of my favorite shoots any this year because it conflicts with another shoot. We have one shoot that has a bigger membership that draws more shooters each weekend but most are drawing a decent amount and we also have a good group of guys that are going to the national asa shoots.
> 
> For you guys that don't like the slow groups that take their time all I can say is that I started in 2007 and got mad at shoots also and I became a expert at skipping targets and coming back to shoot them later or the skip and shot and come back and shoot it as the slow group leave and basically leap frogging them. Now 5 years later I am one of the best in my area and I win as many local shoots as I can a year and I finish in the top 10 at the national shoots when I have a good weekend and there is no way in hell you can do that when you walk up telling hunting stories and shoot 10 seconds after stepping up to the stake. The key is to get it in your head that you are going to spend the day shooting and have a good time just like going bass fishing or hunting and do everything in your power to make the shot your best shot each time and you will have even more fun than you think you are having right now. Stepping up and flinging arrows and making excuses for why you suck instead of getting the job done is something I work on all the time.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

There is a strong following here there is a shoot some were close every week of the year except during hunting season.Mostly bowhunters but there is small growing population of target archers which I like to see .


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

In the past 10yrs we have seen 8 archery clubs go down the drain within a 2hr drive from us, because of "dying off attendance". Some new ones had sprung up to replace ones that quit having shoots, and they also didn't make it. The general area is basically a very high unemployment area with very little industryto support the population. In addition to the area being the way it is, I have also seen "politics" within some clubs just ruin everything, and people quit going to their shoots, because of a lot of friction.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

D.Short said:


> Some shoot for pure fun,some shoot to improve hunting skills,and some{like myself}travel hundreds of mile to all parts of the country to hopefully win money,pride,and admiration from their peers{non of which I have accomplished yet},but yes I take a long time on the stake.We just "all"have to respect each and every venue,if we don't the whole system will fail.


Just because a shooter takes their time doesnt mean they are not having fun and to serious. Think about it when Im hunting Im as serious as I can be and thats from being the best shot I can be. I also enjoy being in the woods and running through the coarse as fast as you can is the same way a lot of people drive now days. RELAX and enjoy the moment we let shooters through all the time. Some of the same people worried about it taking to long will sit in the woods all day hunting Thats relaxing as well but the time shooting can be too! Our club has went to marked yardage and that does help the flow and most hunters now days use a range finder any ways you still have to make the shot. If you think you are a better shot by shooting fast not likely those same shooters could shoot with you faster and I would bet they could show you a thing or to. Why cant we just get along we are on the same side.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Over 1000 people come to the local R-100

Hard to argue those numbers.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats true Kevin fair enough


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Dshort did it. I hadn't seen this thread since last year when I posted on it but late in the season just after the asa classic we cam home to do the end of season shoots in our area and he had two awesome weekends where he put up winning scores. He was a guy when I met him that just enjoyed being on the course and having a good time and his son was his focus, his son was winning most of the shoots we went to and even got on the podium at asa national shoots a couple of times. But watching him be able to shoot as strong as he did to finish the season and post up two scores that anyone in missouri would be proud to have was something special.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

we have around 9 clubs here in Ohio Kentucky and Indiana all with in less than an hour away. we lost three clubs in the last couple years.
two to lack of attendance because they never changed the course and one because there were only two of us setting the course every time.
after 3 years it got old no one stepped up to take it over.


----------



## Kiltman (Jun 7, 2013)

From what I'm seeing in Georgia, it's going strong. The shoots here try not to have events on the same day as another shoot in the same area. Most are reporting a 100 shooter or so at each event.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Padgett said:


> The best shoot I went to this year was at herman missiouri and it was for the missouri asa state championships, it was a awesome course and to far for me to go to on a regular basis but I really enjoyed the course. The footing sucked every shot and it was on a hill side at all times so the shots screwed with the bubble on your sight, the shots were all short but when you have a 23 yd shot and only one guy out of 5 gets a 10 you know that the footing and elevation are causing havoc. BEST SHOOT OF THE YEAR.


Herman is a excellent shoot and your right the terrain sucks, but that's the kind of shoots I like the harder the better. It's pretty far for me too (2 1/2hrs) but I usually get out there a couple times a year.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

:wink:


Kiltman said:


> From what I'm seeing in Georgia, it's going strong. The shoots here try not to have events on the same day as another shoot in the same area. Most are reporting a 100 shooter or so at each event.


I think what we need to do here is figure out what the shoots that are doing well are doing. It would be nice to put together a program that works instead of quitting


----------



## carleysdad (Jun 22, 2004)

Three clubs in my area have attendance based prizes. If you attend one shoot at all three clubs your name goes in the hat. If you attend two at all three your name goes in twice etc... Each club puts in $200 for a total of $600 in prize money. They give out 6-$100 prizes. I think in our area there are more clubs hosting 3D than in years past. Therefore hurting attendance numbers at some of the ones that have been around a while. That model seems to be working. I see more people traveling a ways to some of the clubs that they may not have gone to otherwise. Around here there are typically 3 to 4 shoots every weekend within an hours drive. I go to the ones that I an extra chance to win a little cash...


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

jasboj said:


> I know one thing that eats me up is how long it takes some shooters to shoot a target. Gotta study it in binos then get sight dialed in then study it some more then have someone hold an umbrella up to block sun then study some more then focus then draw and study then eventually shoot then study some more!! Lol!!! Do you really think an animal is gonna give you that much time. Come on, walk up, look, draw and release! BOOM,SIMPLE!!!! I aost don't go because of all that!!


I know the wait sucks.. but ..

Its the difference in being satisfied with 8 rings vs 11 rings..


----------



## tcrew (Apr 24, 2011)

same here


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

carleysdad said:


> Three clubs in my area have attendance based prizes. If you attend one shoot at all three clubs your name goes in the hat. If you attend two at all three your name goes in twice etc... Each club puts in $200 for a total of $600 in prize money. They give out 6-$100 prizes. I think in our area there are more clubs hosting 3D than in years past. Therefore hurting attendance numbers at some of the ones that have been around a while. That model seems to be working. I see more people traveling a ways to some of the clubs that they may not have gone to otherwise. Around here there are typically 3 to 4 shoots every weekend within an hours drive. I go to the ones that I an extra chance to win a little cash...


Are the prizes drawings?


----------



## carleysdad (Jun 22, 2004)

archeryshooter said:


> Are the prizes drawings?


Yep. After the participating clubs have held all of their shoots for the summer they draw 6 winners.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Good deal funny how some people dont like to spend to long out there shooting but will spend hours on this site and others LOL


----------



## switchback7595 (Sep 10, 2010)

scotts98rt said:


> Seem like 10 yrs ago there were alot more shoots here in SE Mi. Now I'm lucky to find one within 60 miles.


Join Michigan bow hunters you will recive a list of sll 3d shoots plus keep up to date with new laws and proposals for new laws it 25 bucks and imo worth every hard earned penny.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

3D is growing around here again. I see better organization, more classes added and a lot of new people getting involved. If you want to get done faster go early. I really prefer 20 target 3D shoots, if you want to spend all day, you can just pay and go around again for a fun shoot.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

There are 3 shoots every weekend from now till august thanks to bowhunters of Alabama. And each shoot will have 50 + shooters so I'd say its pretty strong here


----------

